# Third Times a Charm...



## bkisel (Dec 1, 2016)

Well it looks like the third times a charm... 

Wife and I each had a half glass of our third batch of Peach Wine. I had considered the first to batches good but by comparison to this third batch, with hind sight, they were just okay.

This third batch was made with about 10 pounds more peaches than the first two batches. Also, brown sugar and Welch's White Grape Peach frozen concentrated were use for back sweetening as opposed to just white sugar for the previous batches. 

Wine tasted great with just 9 weeks bulk aging. Will bottle in a week or two and will try to bottle age for several months but the bottle aging really won't be necessary.

Here is how it is looking while waiting to be bottled...
.
.
.


----------



## Julie (Dec 1, 2016)

brown sugar and Welch's peach concentrate? Dam, thanks for posting, I need to do this, I am not happy with how my peach comes out.


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 1, 2016)

What a delightful color...


----------



## bkisel (Dec 1, 2016)

Julie said:


> brown sugar and Welch's peach concentrate? Dam, thanks for posting, I need to do this, I am not happy with how my peach comes out.



The can is labeled as "100% Juice White Grape Peach". It is by Welch's.


----------



## Julie (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks Bill.


----------



## geek (Dec 1, 2016)

bkisel said:


> The can is labeled as "100% Juice White Grape Peach". It is by Welch's.



Where did you buy it?
Never seen that in local supermarkets.


----------



## dralarms (Dec 1, 2016)

The white grape peach makes a light very nice wine of its own accord, never thought about adding it to my peach wine. I'll have to consider this.


----------



## Amanda660 (Dec 1, 2016)

bkisel said:


> Well it looks like the third times a charm...
> 
> This third batch was made with about 10 pounds more peaches than the first two batches. Also, brown sugar and Welch's White Grape Peach frozen concentrated were use for back sweetening as opposed to just white sugar for the previous batches.
> 
> .



How much brown sugar & WWGP concentrate did you use? I have 6 gal of peach going now (I increased the peach from previous batches as well) Its within a few weeks of stabilizing & sweetening so I'd love to try your improvements and hopefully get your same reaction!


----------



## Mismost (Dec 2, 2016)

Bill....stash a few bottles anyway...I think time helps most wines! Great color.


----------



## wpt-me (Dec 2, 2016)

I did this slightly backwards from you. I started with the Welches 100% juice and added
a 29 oz can of Del Monte peaches to it.

Bill


----------



## AkTom (Dec 2, 2016)

Looks great. Will you post your recipe for us rookies?


----------



## VinoKS (Dec 2, 2016)

AkTom said:


> Looks great. Will you post your recipe for us rookies?



Ditto here too. I have 32 pounds of pitted and sliced peaches in the freezer. It will be my very first batch of peach. I am wanting to end up with 3 finished gallons and have heard that peach throws a lot of sediment. I'd love to see your recipe, if you'd be kind enough to share it.


----------



## dralarms (Dec 2, 2016)

VinoKS said:


> Ditto here too. I have 32 pounds of pitted and sliced peaches in the freezer. It will be my very first batch of peach. I am wanting to end up with 3 finished gallons and have heard that peach throws a lot of sediment. I'd love to see your recipe, if you'd be kind enough to share it.




Yes it does. I use a lot of pectic enzyme to help break down the fruit.


----------



## bkisel (Dec 2, 2016)

geek said:


> Where did you buy it?
> Never seen that in local supermarkets.



Hi Varis, There is a chain of small Super Markets in this area called "TOPS" and that is where I found this product. I don't do much food shopping so don't know if it is readily available elsewhere.


----------



## bkisel (Dec 2, 2016)

dralarms said:


> The white grape peach makes a light very nice wine of its own accord, never thought about adding it to my peach wine. I'll have to consider this.



Yea, it was just a week or so ago that I found here on WMT (maybe from a post o yours?) that folks are making fruit wines from frozen concentrates. Nice thing about this batch is that the ~24 pounds of peaches only cost us $24.00.


----------



## bkisel (Dec 2, 2016)

Amanda660 said:


> How much brown sugar & WWGP concentrate did you use? I have 6 gal of peach going now (I increased the peach from previous batches as well) Its within a few weeks of stabilizing & sweetening so I'd love to try your improvements and hopefully get your same reaction!



My notes show 2 cups BS, 3 cups WS and 2 cans of the White Grape Peach concentrate.


----------



## geek (Dec 2, 2016)

Bill,

What's the final SG after back sweetning?


----------



## bkisel (Dec 2, 2016)

AkTom said:


> Looks great. Will you post your recipe for us rookies?



Sure...

All of my fruit/country wines have been based on this recipe...
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41825&highlight=DangerDave%27s

a) I now always use bentonite, ~2.5 tsp.

b) Sometimes cut back lemon juice to 24 oz. or skip and use 2.5 tbsp. Acid Blend. [used 24 oz. lemon juice for this peach batch]

c) Have been increasing the fruit amount. Used ~24 pounds for this batch as opposed to ~15 pounds for the first two batches.

d) Back sweeten with or a combination of WS, BS, Honey and juice concentrate. [used 2 cups BS, 3 cups WS and 2 cans of Welch's White Grape Peach concentrate for this peach batch]. 

e) For peach I add a tsp. of pectic enzyme along with SuperKleer at clearing and stabilization phase *AND* I've had to hit my peach @ about month two of bulk aging with another 1 tsp. enzyme and SuperKleer. This second hit has not been necessary for my berry and apple wines and maybe not for the peach ifin I was willing to batch age longer before bottling.

Hope this is useful to you. Would suggest you make a DB (follow link above) batch or two before branching out into making other fruit wines.

Biggest lesson learned so far... More fruit equals more fruit flavor... Duh!


----------



## bkisel (Dec 2, 2016)

geek said:


> Bill,
> 
> What's the final SG after back sweetning?



Good question! Will try to remember to get the final SG at bottling. Staring SG was 1.086 and final before BS was 0.990.

For the previous two batches final SG was 1.005. This batch will certainly be higher.


----------

